# RAGBRAI Presentation



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

For anyone interested, I will be presenting a slideshow along with my riding partners, about our trip to RAGBRAI this year. This is free and will take place at REI (Tustin) Dec. 3rd at 6:30 pm in conjunction with the SHARE Mountain Bike Club's monthly meeting. You don't have to stay for the meeting after the slideshow if you prefer not to. We will be showing pictures and talking about our experiences.


----------



## drsus (Sep 9, 2012)

me and hopefully about 8 of us will be going in 2013, looks like fun

"Mensatard" group


----------



## Robinonabike (Dec 8, 2011)

drsus said:


> me and hopefully about 8 of us will be going in 2013, looks like fun
> 
> "Mensatard" group


This year was my first time but it will not be my last. I can't go in 2013 but I'm already making plans for 2014.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cool! Glad you made it!

I went last year with a group arranged the Lounge forum here on RBR. Great time! :thumbsup:


----------

